# Xbox 360 controller for windows; driver issues



## Zoolon (Sep 24, 2008)

I got myself a wireless adapter to use an Xbox 360 controller with my gaming PC, and for awhile it was working well. then I had an issue with a freeware program that messed up my computer, causing me to reinstall a lot of software. unfortunately along the way my Xbox 360 controller didn't work with my computer. I got a wired Madcatz controller to see if that would work, but with no success.

From what I've gathered so far, I think it's an issue with the drivers. In the device manager window under human interfaces there should be something like "HID-compliant game controller", but this is absent no matter how many times I uninstall and reinstall the Microsoft Xbox 360 Accessories 1.1 software and restart my computer. the computer detects when both the wired controller and the wireless adapter are connected, but have a yellow exclamation point by them, and under the properties for that device it reads "Windows cannot initialize the device driver for this hardware. (Code 37)".

I have been using the add/remove programs feature to uninstall the software before reinstalling the software, and I have tried installing software from both the Microsoft website and from the disk that came with the wireless controller receiver. Am I doing something wrong? what can I do to get the necessary drivers to work for my controllers?

let me know if you need anymore information about my situation.


----------



## Zoolon (Sep 24, 2008)

alright, I managed to get my wired controller to work by selecting it in the Device Manager window and manually updated the drivers by selecting the exact files on the install disk. also "HID-compliant game controller" now shows up under "Human interface Devices". now the wired controller registers and works great!

unfortunately the Xbox 360 wireless adapter still doesn't work, and I can't seem to get the drivers to work, even when I select the files manually. any thoughts or ideas?


----------



## Madiba (Oct 28, 2008)

I am also having problems with my XBox 360 controller for windows. The right axis (3/4 rotation joystick) is not working like a mouse. Usually on the PS2 controller, this joystick with be a substitute for a pc mouse, but this does not work on my XBox controller. So this means that while gaming (e.g. Battlefield 2) i cannot turn around. 

Please help.


----------



## Zoolon (Sep 24, 2008)

Madiba said:


> I am also having problems with my XBox 360 controller for windows. The right axis (3/4 rotation joystick) is not working like a mouse. Usually on the PS2 controller, this joystick with be a substitute for a pc mouse, but this does not work on my XBox controller. So this means that while gaming (e.g. Battlefield 2) i cannot turn around.
> 
> Please help.


actually I saw this problem with the 360 controller too. luckily there are button-mapping programs to fix that. I used joytokey, which has a how-to tutorial on youtube if you search for it. besides the fact that the mouse movement drifts if you only push the joystick slightly it still works great! so you can either try that or find another program. all can be found for free.

also my wireless controller is STILL not working! 
hopefully I can find a solution somewhere...


----------



## Madiba (Oct 28, 2008)

Sweet dude! I will check it out. Thanks!


----------

